
Why Google Reader is the best social network created so far - frossie
http://kirbybits.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/wherein-i-try-to-explain-why-google-reader-is-the-best-social-network-created-so-far/
======
nr0mx
I use Reader a lot, but as a curated reading list, which was after all its
primary function. Most people I know use it the same way. When Google+
launched, one of the most requested features I saw among my circles was
integration to Reader. Now, it seems they are incorporating these changes, and
removing the social features in Reader as redundant, and that seems perfectly
logical to me.

Okay, some users did make extensive use of these features. But in all the time
Reader has been around, you'd have been laughed off if you tried to pass it
off as a social network, let alone the best one.

Its not like the "reader" features are being retired. And it's not like Google
hasn't been on a spring-cleaning spree lately, shuttering numerous other
products.

So I really don't understand why this action cannot be taken at face value.
If, like the author suspects, Google is looking to boost membership of Google+
by killing off Buzz and Reader communities, I think they have bigger problems.
I doubt anyone would notice if the entire active Buzz and Reader communities
joined Google+ en masse.

------
Gigablah
"My Share: 747,264 pixels"

Half of that is whitespace. The old design does not dedicate 66% of screen
estate to the user's content, it's more like 33%.

